# Engineers Australia work Experience Assessment



## usman30 (Oct 26, 2017)

Guys,

I’m intending to submit my EOI for 189 as Mechanical Engineer. I got 74 overall score in PTE-A with no less than 71 in each module. I received my MSA today. I currently have *55* points excluding the work experience.
I have a few questions regarding *work experience* if anyone can please answer:
1) I didn’t get my work experience assessed by Engineers Australia, is it compulsory? Can I submit EOi without that?
2) My work experience as of today is 4 years and 9 months. I started my first job in February 2013 before my graduation, I completed my Bachelors degree on July 30 2013. Will DIBP consider my work experience from February or after completion of my degree. I have reference letters from the previous and current employers. 
3) If I submit my EOI now will it automatically update my points after 3 months (10 points for 5 years experience)?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

usman30 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I’m intending to submit my EOI for 189 as Mechanical Engineer. I got 74 overall score in PTE-A with no less than 71 in each module. I received my MSA today. I currently have *55* points excluding the work experience.
> I have a few questions regarding *work experience* if anyone can please answer:
> ...


*Yes, If you leave your current job end date blank*









Good luck


----------



## usman30 (Oct 26, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> *Yes, If you leave your current job end date blank*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a million for your response.

What do you recommend, should I go for Work Experience assessment from EA?

Also my employer in Pakistan used to give me salary in hand, I don't have all the salary slips now but I can request them. The used to deduct tax from the salary and also my salary was below the minimum taxable limit. If they issue me a letter saying that they used to give salary in cash, will that be enough? or will I need some other documents?

Once again thanks for your precious time to answer my queries.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

usman30 said:


> Thanks a million for your response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EA will stress on providing third party docs.

Get all your payslips, ask employer to provide a letter stating your salary is below tax bracket and consolidated , paid in cash , hence no tax paid at source along with verifiable contacts on company letter head.

Try to file individual tax returns through CA 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I need a small help.

I am in the process of applying for PR and am the primary applicant. (261312 developer programmer)

I want to get my husband's skills assessed from EA only to claim partner points. He is a mechanical engineer. But, the problem is, he passed out in 2008.

After that he did internship in one company for 8 months. After that he worked for four years in mechanical industry as a sales engineer. Then, he did his MBA and now is currently working on the same basis.

We are planning to show three projects. One from his academics and two from the internship.

Will he get a positive assessment, considering the fact that on his resume and his certificates from mechanical industries, he has designation as sales engineer?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Trusha


----------

